# Need some honest feedback



## M_T Pockets (Aug 15, 2014)

So I post on here every now and than.  Ive had some great feedback from Doc and Noble regarding my T levels.
About a month ago or so I decided I wanted to get labs done as I was thinking of doing my 1st cycle at 45yrs old. Being I want to maintain a nice healthy lifestyle I wanted to make sure everything bloodwise etc was on target.
Now I dont have any symptoms that a guy with low T would have which includes being tired, no sex drive etc etc.
So at the end of July my labs from prvtmd came back at 297 T and my Estradiol was 12.5. Now I was caught offguard cause low T sends most into TRT mode. 
So i made an appt w my physician after my labs from prvtmd.
Im close w my physician and I told him that I feel crappy etc to make it seem my T was going down the shitter.
So I did labs there and he tested my T at 305. I forget my free test but his asst called me next day. Saying im within range yadda yadda.
So I said hell w him and started researching the 'darkside'.

About 3 weeks ago im about to start my cycle so I go get labs at prvtmd and my T comes back at 750. Now im like wtf. And my estradiol is 6.0 which is low to their standards.
Now my brain is all over the board with all these #s. I think well hell i dont have low T so no need to think about cycling than cruising or trt etc.
To be safe this past Friday I get labs as I want to FINALLY start cycle. Now my T is 858 and Estradiol is 6.5.

Ok now at 45years old thats great natty T. My question to you guys...I personally know a bb and this is what he told me....


Wow!! I wonder why the low reading the first test, but to have the last one and this one reading this high, I personally wouldn't fathom touching exogenous testosterone, or any anabolics. I bet I could dial in your nutrition (is 80% of bodybuilding), and training, and you'll be thankful you didn't mess with your HTPA. Ask anyone who's used gear for some time, and guarantee they'd trade places with you anytime. VERY good test readings. And no, I wouldn't use any anti e right now. 850 is stunning for your age! Wow!

So with all this said whats your guys advice???? I just want to make sure I make the best possible move and don't regret anything.

Thanks for reading my novel...

With all that said im not on anything!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## event462 (Aug 15, 2014)

I wouldn't either. I'm 39 and when I got mine checked they were just below 200. I would kill for yours!!!


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't have anywhere near as good of an understanding as most guys here do on bloodwork... but something seems off with THAT big of a gap between lab results. Also, for the record, 850 is ****ing amazing for your age. I'm 22 and my natty T came in at like 730. 

I don't really have any advice... just in to see what the other guys have to say.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah something seems off to me. That's a way big gap to me but something's change your levels. Like infection, sick, or many other things will cause lower levels.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok I will look at feedback as I know you guys will stir me in the right direction.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 15, 2014)

Also time of the day will change it too. Your test levels are higher in the am compared to later in the day but not 400 points.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Aug 15, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> Yeah something seems off to me. That's a way big gap to me but something's change your levels. Like infection, sick, or many other things will cause lower levels.


Actually feel great bro lol.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 15, 2014)

If you had a lot to drink (alcohol) or didnt get much sleep the night before your T levels will crash... would never expect a 500 point dip by any means.

Another thing to consider is if you had taken any medications before the test... certain types of drugs - both prescription and illegal - can cause major dips in your levels as well.

There are other things that can cause as well but combine a few of these things and you could have an unreasonably low reading.

300-800 still seems like quite the gap though - IDK what the error level is on these tests but i havent heard of this happening - not sure what to say man.

I am younger than you and i was almost fully crashed when i got my labs done - somewhere around 100 - so yes i would stay away from the gear if your natty levels are actually near 800


----------



## M_T Pockets (Aug 15, 2014)

Bro I hear ya. I dont drink alcohol (I wish lol)
I havent taken any types of meds.


----------



## vineary2242 (Aug 15, 2014)

Your T can vary by time of day or day of the week but it's like a 30% variance or such from my understanding.  So your readings don't make much sense to me.  If you got a 300 test and a 400 test I'd say OK.  But your jump is too high for me to buy into this.  

I would NOT go on any cycle until you sorted out the tests.  I'd retest.  Hate to say that but I'd get a retest.  As far as your doctor goes, many if you sit down and talk to them and explain, you feel like shit, you are in the low normal range but you feel like shit so you want to go on therapy.  Many will agree with you show them some research you've done.   Most doctors are not trained in Hormone Therapy so they go by numbers only.  Many guys at your low test level (300) suffer from some sides and some suffer more then others.  Some guys don't suffer anything major or realize they do but have shit scores.  

At 45... I'm the same age, I'd retest.  And if you are in that healthy range don't take anything.  Nail your nutrition and exercise.  You'd be amazed at what the simple things can do for you.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Aug 15, 2014)

Bro within 3 weeks my T was at 750 than 850+.
When I got the 750 score I emailed them and they retested my labs.
Came back affirmative at 750.
So I said faqq this I went and ordered new labs and they hit 850+ and this was this week.


----------



## vineary2242 (Aug 15, 2014)

If that is the case then go on the nutrition and exercise... retest in 6 months or so if you feel like it.  I'd stay without injecting.   

750 to 850 swing i do see possible.  I don't see 300 to 850 however    So stay with the high figure especially if you don't feel any issues of low T.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 15, 2014)

hmmmm u sure u havent been over at pro m buying up a bunch of goodies from some of those sources. eh brah? ive seen u over there man, chomping at the bit.... just saying, just playin, but on da reaaal doe`

LISTEN TO UR BODYBUILDER FRIEND, stay away from this shit, and go natty, he can and will dial u in, u dont need to take anything, no orals nada...


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 15, 2014)

MT, 

So four tests total since July and your T levels came back as:
* 297 (PrivateMD)
* 305 (GP administered)
* 750 (PrivateMD)
* 858 (PrivateMD)

No changes in your diet, overall stress levels, tests taken around the same time of day with same fasted (or not) state, no new supps / removal of existing supps from your regimen, yea? 

Is it possible you're incorrectly interpreting the test results? Not saying you don't know how to read them, but I've seen different report formats from different PrivateMD labs in different states before. Free Test vs Total Test, different scales, etc. Any chance you could post the test results themselves here (remove personal info of course)? There might be some changes in other markers that would shed some light on these kind of dramatically differing results.

If not, I'd give yourself 4-6 weeks & work with your BB friend who offered to do your diet and training for you, then retest. If you're 700-800+ natty, then I agree 100% with your friend's advice: no need for exogenous Test and you're a damned luck Bloke.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 15, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> MT,
> 
> So four tests total since July and your T levels came back as:
> * 297 (PrivateMD)
> ...



Great thoughts Nble!

A compounding factor might be the range used by each lab as well but that alone wouldn't account for such a drastic change. If it were me I'd try to find the cause of the discrepancies in the tests and cycle afterwards. Yes 800ng/dL levels are high especially for your age but there's a big difference between 800 and 3000+.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Aug 15, 2014)

This weekrnd I will post up my labs.....Everything else has been spot on aside from my T levels. My creatinine is a tad high but nothing out of the ordinary. 
I will keep you guys posted. Maybe I think about a 'cruise' dose rather than a full on cycle.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 15, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> This weekrnd I will post up my labs.....Everything else has been spot on aside from my T levels. My creatinine is a tad high but nothing out of the ordinary.
> I will keep you guys posted. Maybe I think about a 'cruise' dose rather than a full on cycle.



If your levels are really near 800 then a cruise dose doesnt make sense... if your gonna cycle then cycle or dont do it at all. Cruise dose is meant to keep someone like me around the higer levels you are reporting - if youre already there then you will just be suppressing your natural production and have to PCT to get them back up.

If youre gonna do the cycle then do a full cycle and PCT... post it up beforehand to get feedback.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Aug 15, 2014)

I will post up my labs and take it from there. Thanks again.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 15, 2014)

AndroSport said:


> If your levels are really near 800 then a cruise dose doesnt make sense... if your gonna cycle then cycle or dont do it at all. Cruise dose is meant to keep someone like me around the higer levels you are reporting - if youre already there then you will just be suppressing your natural production and have to PCT to get them back up.
> 
> If youre gonna do the cycle then do a full cycle and PCT... post it up beforehand to get feedback.



im with him.....

GO big or go home.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Aug 15, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> im with him.....
> 
> GO big or go home.


Its like when you 1st cycled bro and were not educated enough and wish you have bros advice.
Just keeping it real and wanting to make sure my choice is the right one.
Not pay for it later down road.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Aug 18, 2014)

how are you guys uploading a document when this forum doesn't allow for a simple sized document?


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 18, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> how are you guys uploading a document when this forum doesn't allow for a simple sized document?



take a screen shot of it and upload it to photobucket or something then paste the embed link here...


----------



## M_T Pockets (Aug 18, 2014)

Ok here you go.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 18, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> View attachment 1458
> View attachment 1459
> 
> 
> Ok here you go.



ok... thats not what i said and only one of those is actually visible. next time go to  photobucket.com and create a free account then upload the pics there to get the Image link and paste it in here.

i have done it for you this time:


----------



## M_T Pockets (Aug 18, 2014)

Lol thanks.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Aug 19, 2014)

Bumppppppppp...


----------

